# Torches of Castel-Mare



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

For you fans of the Ghost of Castel-Mare. I'm doing a short run of six pieces of this lighted replacement torch that is styled after the one included with the Monarch's kit. Comes complete with a battery holder and requires no soldering. $30 shipped in the USA. PM me if you'd like to pick one up..







Thanks for looking!

Matt


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

PM sent!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

*Those look good Matt!* Curious, did you get your sound-bite from the local dentist office? 

Carl-


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

hal9001 said:


> *Those look good Matt!* Curious, did you get your sound-bite from the local dentist office?
> 
> Carl-


Hehehehehe. It just appeared on my laptop one day after I had just passed an old castle... 

Thanks for checking out the video.

Here are the stills:


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

Awesome - PM sent 

George


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Matt,
If these are half as good as your Terror Torches, then you guys are in for a treat!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

I sent my money in - he's down to five 

What are the "Terror Torches"???


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

GEH737 said:


> I sent my money in - he's down to five
> 
> What are the "Terror Torches"???


Thanks for your payment. I added yours to the list and have received other orders so I am down to three remaining.

I offer a whole line of miniature special effects for lighting up scale models and dioramas. Here is the link:
http://www.starlightingprojects.com

Terror Torch page:
http://www.starlightingprojects.com/frightlight_torch.html

Terror torch examples can be found here:
http://s1151.photobucket.com/user/StarlightingProjects/library/Terror Torches


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

GEH737 said:


> I sent my money in - he's down to five
> 
> What are the "Terror Torches"???


I used one of Matt's Terror Torches on my Frankenstein build. Very realistic flame effect that was perfect for this project!

Torch: http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa353/Veedubb67/Frankenstein/038_zps66df80a3.jpg

Frankenstein: http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa353/Veedubb67/Frankenstein/2013-11-22165144_zps60f6043d.jpg

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

That does look GOOD! Well done!


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

Thank you for that information - I'll have to look into that some more...

George


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

Any idea when these guys might be showing up? Thanks -

George


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

GEH737 said:


> Any idea when these guys might be showing up? Thanks -
> 
> George



Hi George,

Your torch is currently being built and will ship before the end of the week.

Thanks


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

Thank you very much for the update - I appreciate it 

Best regards,
George


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Completed six of these Ghost of C-M torches today. Three were shipped and three are still available. Get em while they last!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Spockr said:


> Hehehehehe. It just appeared on my laptop one day after I had just passed an old castle...
> 
> Yeah, I'd probably make a sound like that too if I had just passed an old castle....:freak: he, he, he, he.....
> 
> Carl-


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Mr. Spockr,

My torch arrived today. Speaking as a professional package handler (35-years at hard labor at UPS), I can say that you did an excellent job of protecting the torch for shipping.

Speaking as an old hand at plastic modeling, I can say that this torch is really cool. Like your other products, the workmanship and detail of these torches would dress up any model. Furthermore, installation is almost embarrassingly simple - I can do it as well as any not-particularly-well-trained monkey could.

This torch will turn my glow Ghost of Castel-Mare into a work of art - provided I ever _get_ a glow Ghost of Castel-Mare. Regardless, thanks for making these delightful little items!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm glad to hear that it arrived safely and that you liked it. Will be fun to see how you use it with your GoC-M build. :thumbsup:

Thanks for your packing praise. Somebody in a previous life impressed upon me the importance of 'immobilizing' the object within the box so that when its inevitably thrown by a postal gorilla (and you know who you are! (Present company excluded)) that it can't smack up against the box wall. 

Regards,
Matt

PS: you should see me chomping my nails while I wait for Doom Boxes to arrive at the customer's house... The good news is I haven't lost one yet (Matt knocking on the side of his wooden head :freak: )


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Thought I posted in here, but guess I didn't.

Got my torch last weekend. Well packaged, and it looks amazing!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

TAY666 said:


> Thought I posted in here, but guess I didn't.
> 
> Got my torch last weekend. Well packaged, and it looks amazing!


Good to hear Trevor . Thanks :thumbsup:

There are two remaining. If anyone else is interested PM me and let me know.

Thanks.
Matt


----------

